# Beef for snack sticks



## backyard bbq (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey everyone.  When I go to the meat market to get my beef to make snack sticks, which cut am I looking for?  I read to go for lean like a 90/10(i want to grind my own).  For the pork I'm guessing a pork butt picnic or Boston will do.  The final mix will be somewhere around 70/30 ratio beef/pork.  Thanks for the help Y'all.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't really mean to hijack your thread but this is a question I have been wondering about too and how do you know what percentage (meat to fat) you will end up with? Whatever cut of beef or pork you cut up to grind will have fat so how do you know how much there is?


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 18, 2012)

I use chuck roll. It has the right amount of fat content. I typically do not add pork to my snacksticks or summer sausage.


----------



## backyard bbq (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah I got the ratio part figured out.  My question is basically what cut of beef?


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 18, 2012)

Backyard,

Chuck roast, chuck roast, with some pork trimmings are the best beef combo,

the ratio is a individual taste. (add or not to add fat, I do)

When making sticks or SS venison or beef I try to keep it in the 70-30 to 80-20 range meat to fat or 4lbs venison 1 lb pork fat.

Dave, I have read somewhere that a Boston butt off the shelf is in the 80-20 range, that's why you can grind a Boston butt & make a good sausage. This is a non scientific $.02,

al


----------



## driedstick (Dec 19, 2012)

I always go with ground chuck 80/20 works great for me each time


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 19, 2012)

You can use any cut of beef, look for some fat on it.

Try some briskit, Its great for grinding.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 19, 2012)

go for what is on sale as far as the beef goes. then adjust the fat of the pork. to end up with an 80/20 mix. i have used bacon ends and pieces for the pork mixed with venison. turned out good.

remember if your not smoking something. you should be.


----------



## jack07 (Dec 19, 2012)

I use whatever type of beef is on sale at that time. I mix 70-30 with ground pork butt. Turns out great every time. I have a batch of venison sticks smoking right now, and I use the same ratio 70-30.


----------



## couger78 (Dec 19, 2012)

I, as others do, wait for what's on sale in the BEEF section. A local store had london broil (or more accurately, 'top round') on sale for $1.39/lb—usually around $2-2.99/lb—so I bought up about 40+ pounds & loaded the freezer. It's a very lean cut so if I'm using it for sausages, I'll cut it with pork fat.  Brisket is excellent when on sale. 

Kevin


----------

